# Toro automatic steering



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello all, i'm sorry if this has been covered, but i couldn't find it via search. 


What exactly is the automatic steering that is on the current 826 OXE? Wife wants to get her parents a snowblower for Christmas and i am favoring this unit for them. However he is coming from an older craftsman (AYP) with the steering triggers, so i am concerned that this wont work as well for him. The husky ST224P has the triggers. But i stepped behind one in lowes and they don't feel all that solid and ergonomic. 

Anyway - what is this toro automatic steering? 
How does it work? (the part kinda looks like the ariens auto turn unit)
Any word on how well it works? 


Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO has those triggers on their new stuff. what year they started it. beats the stuffing out of me. but it will get the job done for you.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

No triggers on the PowerMax 826 OXE (non-HD). I asked Toro about it avfew months ago when I was looking at the SnowMasters as they also have automatic steering. The answer I received wasn't very detailed but it sounded like auto-turn on the Ariens.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Hello all, i'm sorry if this has been covered, but i couldn't find it via search.
> 
> 
> What exactly is the automatic steering that is on the current 826 OXE? Wife wants to get her parents a snowblower for Christmas and i am favoring this unit for them. However he is coming from an older craftsman (AYP) with the steering triggers, so i am concerned that this wont work as well for him. The husky ST224P has the triggers. But i stepped behind one in lowes and they don't feel all that solid and ergonomic.
> ...


The Toro automatic steering is the same as the Ariens Auto-Turn.
I attached the manufacturers link for you.
They often get a bad rap but the MTD built Cub Cadet 524 series can be had with turn triggers and joystick chute control this should also be a solid contender for you in this price point, they are nice little machines that represent a good value.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose.

DI 300 | General Transmissions


----------



## jaymoussy (Nov 23, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> The Toro automatic steering is the same as the Ariens Auto-Turn.
> ...
> DI 300 | General Transmissions


Is there some required maintenance, or is it sealed/lubed for life?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

is the one in the Snowmaster 724 QXE similar?
*
*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Cut and past from I review I found:

This review covers Model 36001 – 724 ZXR, Model 36002 – 724 QXE, Model 36003 – 824 QXE 24 inch Toro Snow Master Snow Throwers

*Unique Self-Propelled Drive and Automatic Steering System.* Unlike a single stage snow thrower the new Toro SnowMaster uses a separate drive system to pull the snow blower through the snow. What makes this snow thrower uniques is Toro is using its patented Toro Personal Pace® Self Propel system that automatically senses and adapts to your walking speed. In light snow this snow thrower will travel up to 3.5 mph making it a lot faster than traditional two and three stage snow blowers. The drive is so easy to use that anyone who can use a push mower can also use this snow thrower. Watch the video at the end of this article to see it in action. *Tech Note:* Toro is making a big deal that the Personal Pace is faster than a 2-stage. Even though time savings is important, I feel the big deal is actually the full time traction and steering. This Personal Pace system offers intuitive steering; nudge the machine and it turns automatically, while keeping traction on one wheel. There are no steering triggers, buttons to press or levers to pull. When turning the machine the transmission will automatically disengage one or both wheels, allowing on the spot turning. The power steering is automatic and works so well you will not even notice it’s there. You can do hairpin turns and zero-turn. It doesn’t need reverse gears. Just take your hands off the Personal Pace control and grab the metal wrap-around handle underneath. The transmission completely disengages so it’e like moving a push more on cement. The snow thrower is so light you can easily pull the machine backwards.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Toro power steering*

This system works very well. A ten year old child could maneuver these machine with ease. These drive wheels are always powered (2 wheel drive) until you depress the leaver. The Cubs works in this fashion as well, however it is not put together nearly as well. The Ariens Auto Turn has no levers what so ever. It has a differential gear that senses pressure, it disengages one wheel as you apply pressure to turn.

I have an Ariens Pro and a Toro HD. Both work very well and each have pros and cons. The Yamaha and Honda are in a league of there own and the price tag reflects this. I personally would not even consider any other brand than these four.


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Hello all, i'm sorry if this has been covered, but i couldn't find it via search.
> 
> 
> What exactly is the automatic steering that is on the current 826 OXE? Wife wants to get her parents a snowblower for Christmas and i am favoring this unit for them. However he is coming from an older craftsman (AYP) with the steering triggers, so i am concerned that this wont work as well for him. The husky ST224P has the triggers. But i stepped behind one in lowes and they don't feel all that solid and ergonomic.
> ...


I have a new Toro 826OXE waiting for snow to try out. As others have mentioned, Toro's automatic steering is identical to the Ariens auto-turn


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

I just bought a 826OXE on Tuesday and had a chance to try it on Wednesday morning. It got about 8" over night. The plow added to the eod which ended up being an inch or two lower then the top of the bucket at its deepest. 

I did my gravel driveway, my neighbors (right along side her car) on a asphalt driveway, the eod for the neighbor across the street (that would have been part of the asphalt road and gravel driveway. Then I moved to the in laws asphalt driveway. 

The auto turn is great. My last Toro didn't have it and I thought about that every time I made a 180 degree turn. It would have cost $300-400 for power steering. 

The only time I noticed anything odd was after doing my in laws driveway. After it was done I was going back down the driveway to my Jeep. I cut the side back a few more inches. There was some good sized humps in the driveway. When onside would hit it, I notice a slight turn to the that side. It seemed to straighten itself right away. I think it hit one on the right, left and then right. It didn't turn much and didn't cause me any problems. It didn't tug on me or anything. I will keep an eye on it but after one day using it I'm very happy so far.

James


----------

